# The Walking Dead - "Isolation" - S04E03 - OAD 10-27-13



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Interesting that it was Carol. I had myself convinced that it was the psycho little girl who named the walker, and I was just confused as to how she was able physically to drag the bodies. I still think that she was just pretending to be sick in order to get by Carol and gain admission to the sick ward - I have a feeling we'll be seeing her doing some proactive culling from the inside of the ward. I kept waiting for it through the episode, but it didn't happen.

So far, this season has been pretty good.

I'm pretty peeved at Carol. It's one thing to have a breakdown. It's another to take out your frustration on the prison's scant remaining water supply. When she kicked over that barrel she lost a lot of my respect.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Driving while not looking at the road is dumb. But it takes a really special kind of stupid to just stop the car and let a bunch of slow moving walkers completely surround the car.

Are the writers so out of ideas that they cannot come up with any plausible zombie scenarios that do not require people to act like complete morons?

Then we had that guy coughing up blood right in Hershel's face. Seriously? If the sick guy cannot cover his mouth, he could at least turn his head to the side. And Hershel could have turned his head aside too. And then Hershel thinks the smart thing to do is to wipe his face with the same dirty cloth that is supposed to be blocking pathogens from his nose and mouth?

When this episode was not boring, it was stupid. I was enjoying this season, mostly. But this episode was way below average.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It was lame that someone, _especially_ a doctor, wouldn't cover his own mouth when coughing and known to be infectious. However, Hershel specifically decided to give up the pretense of protecting himself with the cloth. That's why he took it off and wiped his face with it: it was a sign that he was not going to use it anymore.

I do agree about the car thing in general. However, they were hearing a radio message from someone else still alive, transmitting a radio signal. That's pretty epic! I can forgive them for concentrating on something as important as that, especially if they'd been driving a while without seeing any walkers. If they'd been looking at the CDs in Zack's glove box, _that_ would have been lame. It is, of course, typical TV "bad luck" that at that very instant they hit the vanguard of the zombie horde. As for stopping, they saw the thousands of walkers up ahead; there's no possible way they could get through that so stopping was necessary. Perhaps Daryl should have backed up more quickly but maybe he took a few seconds to be sure he couldn't go through. I couldn't figure out why Tyreese sat in the car for so long like that.

As for Carol, I agree it was very stupid (and out of character) for her to kick the water barrel like that. Did not like. I guess it gives a reason for her to go out and try to clear the hose by herself without telling anyone.

I'm really curious as to what Rick found that made him suspect Carol, though. He saw some kind of hand print on the door frame but I sure didn't see anything pointing to Carol.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

madscientist said:


> He saw some kind of hand print on the door frame but I sure didn't see anything pointing to Carol.


Presumably a bloody hand print of the culprit, which he put his hand up against, and realized it was a small hand compared to his.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

madscientist said:


> I couldn't figure out why Tyreese sat in the car for so long like that.


My guess was that he felt they were on a tight enough schedule as it was. Earlier, when he was speaking with the other girl he was close to, she felt they weren't going to make it in time for her to receive any antibiotics. That she was going to be dead by the time they got back. I think Tyreese realized that leaving the car meant that she was right and she and a lot of others would be dead and he just felt like giving up rather than getting back to face that reality.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> Perhaps Daryl should have backed up more quickly....


Well, duh! Did you watch a different scene than I did?  He just sat there while walkers slowly strolled up and surrounded the car!

It takes a special kind of stupid to let slow moving walkers surround you when you are in a perfectly functioning automobile!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Presumably a bloody hand print of the culprit, which he put his hand up against, and realized it was a small hand compared to his.


Sure, OK, but why does "smaller hand than me" mean "Carol"?



john4200 said:


> Well, duh! Did you watch a different scene than I did?  He just sat there while walkers slowly strolled up and surrounded the car!
> 
> It takes a special kind of stupid to let slow moving walkers surround you when you are in a perfectly functioning automobile!


I think if you watch again it wasn't actually very long between when he stopped and when the car was surrounded. Plus the show producers needed to have enough time to do the ominous pan up so we could see how seriously screwed our heroes were. Although it seems clear in retrospect what needed to be done, I'll bet overreacting and moving without thinking gets you killed pretty quickly during the zombie apocalypse.

Feel free to be upset about it, though; it's the internet!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> I think if you watch again it wasn't actually very long between when he stopped and when the car was surrounded.


You think wrong.

I think if you think again you will realize that walkers walk. It takes time to surround a car at a slow walking pace.

And you really need to learn some basic tactics. When a much slower enemy vastly outnumbers you in the field, your primary tactic is to move! Don't sit still. Sitting still gets you killed. Anyone who has spent months or years fighting zombies would know that. It was just incredibly stupid of them to sit there and let the car be surrounded.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

kdmorse said:


> Presumably a bloody hand print of the culprit, which he put his hand up against, and realized it was a small hand compared to his.


It wasn't just a smaller print, it was lower on the door. Rick was squatting when he put his hand up against it. I suspected crazy girl from the start, and when Rick did that it confirmed it in my mind. Which is why I was so surprised that it turned out to be Carol after all.



DavidJL said:


> My guess was that he felt they were on a tight enough schedule as it was. Earlier, when he was speaking with the other girl he was close to, she felt they weren't going to make it in time for her to receive any antibiotics. That she was going to be dead by the time they got back. I think Tyreese realized that leaving the car meant that she was right and she and a lot of others would be dead and he just felt like giving up rather than getting back to face that reality.


I didn't think that at all. I thought he was contemplating Suicide By Zombie. Ultimately his sense of self-preservation, and his willingness to help the rest of the crew, won out. But just barely.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Driving while not looking at the road is dumb. But it takes a really special kind of stupid to just stop the car and let a bunch of slow moving walkers completely surround the car.


That's a TV/movie trope that bugs me generally, but that Walking Dead is far, far worse than usual about: The characters on screen can only see what's on screen. If Daryl were paying enough attention to keep the car on the road, he would have seen the zombies swarming along. But since _we _couldn't see them, _he _couldn't see them.

I think it comes down to writers not thinking about how the blocking would go, location scouts not coming up with locations that match the writing, and directors not bothering (or having time?) to fix the script when they see the location. There have been several times in the series when zombies have snuck up on people who were in the wide open.


danterner said:


> It wasn't just a smaller print, it was lower on the door. Rick was squatting when he put his hand up against it. I suspected crazy girl from the start, and when Rick did that it confirmed it in my mind. Which is why I was so surprised that it turned out to be Carol after all.


I guess if you're trying to drag the bodies of two grown people through a doorway, you'd be crouched down...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it comes down to writers not thinking about how the blocking would go, location scouts not coming up with locations that match the writing, and directors not bothering (or having time?) to fix the script when they see the location. There have been several times in the series when zombies have snuck up on people who were in the wide open.


And it would have been easy to fix. I can think of several more plausible scenarios. The simplest one would be to have the road blocked by some obstruction. They stop the car and get out to clear it. Then the zombies come from the side and a little behind them, trapping them between the herd and the obstruction.

The writers and directors just seem to really not care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> As for Carol, I agree it was very stupid (and out of character) for her to kick the water barrel like that. Did not like. I guess it gives a reason for her to go out and try to clear the hose by herself without telling anyone.


That was actually one of the things that was very well done. Carol knocked over the water in anger and almost instantly had a "what have I done?!" reaction.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

john4200 said:


> And it would have been easy to fix. I can think of several more plausible scenarios. The simplest one would be to have the road blocked by some obstruction. They stop the car and get out to clear it. Then the zombies come from the side and a little behind them, trapping them between the herd and the obstruction. The writers and directors just seem to really not care about that sort of thing.


The scenario you describe is pretty much exactly the way it was shown the first time they saw a herd - the highway was obstructed and as they stopped the caravan to deal with it, the herd came upon them from the side and a little behind. And many posters had a big problem with it then, for the same reason as now: there's just no good way to realistically have a group of intelligent quick people be surprised into a corner by a lumbering group of slow-moving dimwitted creatures. It's like losing at tic-tac-toe to a child, even though you got to make the first move.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

danterner said:


> The scenario you describe is pretty much exactly the way it was shown the first time they saw a herd - the highway was obstructed and as they stopped the caravan to deal with it, the herd came upon them from the side and a little behind. And many posters had a big problem with it then, for the same reason as now: there's just no good way to realistically have a group of intelligent quick people be surprised into a corner by a lumbering group of slow-moving dimwitted creatures. It's like losing at tic-tac-toe to a child, even though you got to make the first move.


I agree it is not perfect, but it is much better than what we saw in this episode. You could include the radio thing to distract them while they are stopped, too.

And your comparison is not "pretty much exactly" (what an ambiguous turn of phrase) what we saw here. First, I do not remember it being from the side and behind -- it was more like they came down the highway (but I could be misremembering). More importantly, this road was only two lanes and surrounded by woods on both sides. It makes it more plausible for a herd to be able to surprise them. Especially if there is some noise preventing them from hearing the herd.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

danterner said:


> Interesting that it was Carol. I had myself convinced that it was the psycho little girl who named the walker, and I was just confused as to how she was able physically to drag the bodies. I still think that she was just pretending to be sick in order to get by Carol and gain admission to the sick ward - I have a feeling we'll be seeing her doing some proactive culling from the inside of the ward. I kept waiting for it through the episode, but it didn't happen.
> 
> So far, this season has been pretty good.
> 
> I'm pretty peeved at Carol. It's one thing to have a breakdown. It's another to take out your frustration on the prison's scant remaining water supply. When she kicked over that barrel she lost a lot of my respect.


I think that water is contaminated with the virus that's making everyone sick so no respect lost here.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

*Look out! There's walkers right behind you*


Scott Wilson by jamesbobo62, on Flickr

There they are!


Chiller Expo by jamesbobo62, on Flickr

Yes, it's another Chiller Expo!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

kdmorse said:


> Presumably a bloody hand print of the culprit, which he put his hand up against, and realized it was a small hand compared to his.


I couldn't figure out how he got to Carol as doing it from just that handprint.

I did like him looking over the area like it was a crime scene.



MLR930 said:


> I think that water is contaminated with the virus that's making everyone sick so no respect lost here.


That's not a bad thought.

Really am liking Carl this season.

Hirschel was consciously setting himself up to get the virus and be in the area with the others. Wiping you face covered in a coughing man's blood/spit....not smart.

I hope they get something to help Glenn. The others I just don't have any investment in.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm doubtful they'll kill Glenn off with a disease.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Really am liking Carl this season.
> 
> Hirschel was consciously setting himself up to get the virus and be in the area with the others. Wiping you face covered in a coughing man's blood/spit....not smart.
> 
> I hope they get something to help Glenn. The others I just don't have any investment in.


Another Carl fan, yay!

Herschel already had blood in his eyes- not much point worrying after that IMO. He's resigned either way.

I think Glenn will survive- someone has to in order to illustrate that the human race will continue, and it's either him or Sasha or both.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

At this point, there are too many leads or regulars sick for them not to find a cure. If they were going to do a major cast culling, I doubt this is how they'd do it.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

MLR930 said:


> I think that water is contaminated with the virus that's making everyone sick so no respect lost here.


Yeah, so they're drawing water out of that nasty looking creek right next to where they are killing all of the walkers and nobody has said "Gee maybe that nasty water is making us sick?"


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Pertinent Halloween chuckle-


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

somebody last week had posted in spoilers what was said on the radio. I couldn't hear it myself, but it was something like "all survivors welcome" or something similiar to that. I'll have to go back and look.

Did anybody else make out any actual words?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> somebody last week had posted in spoilers what was said on the radio. I couldn't hear it myself, but it was something like "all survivors welcome" or something similiar to that. I'll have to go back and look.
> 
> Did anybody else make out any actual words?


CC had the words (I always have it on nowadays) and I don't recall it being significant...something along the lines "if...alive"...I can't check until tonight


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought for sure trigger-happy Carl was the one who killed Karen and David. Or is he and Carol is protecting him?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> CC had the words (I always have it on nowadays) and I don't recall it being significant...something along the lines "if...alive"...I can't check until tonight


I think it was "No, WE'RE the survivors..."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> I think it was "No, WE'RE the survivors..."


"Gaunt," dummy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

pmyers said:


> somebody last week had posted in spoilers what was said on the radio. I couldn't hear it myself, but it was something like "all survivors welcome" or something similiar to that. I'll have to go back and look.
> 
> Did anybody else make out any actual words?


I found the post. The poster said this


> More importantly is the message on the radio "Sanctuary. Those who are arrive, survive.".


I listed for anything that sounded like that and I just couldn't make out anything.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Quote:
> More importantly is the message on the radio "Sanctuary. Those who are arrive, survive.".


I hope they don't fall for that.

Biggest trap in the post apocalypse scenario. Sure, those who arrive, survive...until dinnertime!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

madscientist said:


> It was lame that someone, _especially_ a doctor, wouldn't cover his own mouth when coughing and known to be infectious. However, Hershel specifically decided to give up the pretense of protecting himself with the cloth. That's why he took it off and wiped his face with it: it was a sign that he was not going to use it anymore.


That's they way I took it as well.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So I am assuming that they are now about 49 miles from the prison. I'm pretty sure they said that place they were going was about 50 miles and they looked to be about 1 mile from it. That's going to be a long/dangerous hump back to the prison!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> So I am assuming that they are now about 49 miles from the prison. I'm pretty sure they said that place they were going was about 50 miles and they looked to be about 1 mile from it. That's going to be a long/dangerous hump back to the prison!


Well, first they have to go to the school and get the meds. And I assume they'll find transportation there.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Finding transportation should be the easiest thing in the Walking Dead world. Abandoned cars everywhere.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, first they have to go to the school and get the meds. And I assume they'll find transportation there.


now that you say that, you are probably right but for some reason I thougt they ran away in the opposite direction. It makes sense that they would go to the school because they still need the meds.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> now that you say that, you are probably right but for some reason I thougt they ran away in the opposite direction. It makes sense that they would go to the school because they still need the meds.


They ran off into the woods, which isn't the direction they came from (down the road) and also isn't directly towards the school (down the road the other way where four billion zombies are congregating). I assume their plan is to circle around the school-horde and try to find a way in.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I wonder what "attracted" all of those walkers there? BTW Nicetero (spelling) said that was 7500 walkers in last week's Talking Bad.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I would love to see some World War Z-style fast zombies on The Walking Dead.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> So I am assuming that they are now about 49 miles from the prison. I'm pretty sure they said that place they were going was about 50 miles and they looked to be about 1 mile from it. That's going to be a long/dangerous hump back to the prison!


I figured they were further out than just one mile. How did you get that figure? And wouldn't that many walkers be seen by Michonne or anyone else going out earlier?



pmyers said:


> I wonder what "attracted" all of those walkers there? BTW Nicetero (spelling) said that was 7500 walkers in last week's Talking Bad.


I was wondering why there were so many also.

Favorite line was when the black medical guy comes over and asks if they really want him to go on the run. Daryl lifts a piece of paper to his face and asks, "what's this word?" Bob replies, "(some word I can't pronounce or spell)" Daryl replies "Yup, we need you." Made me lol.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I figured they were further out than just one mile. How did you get that figure?...


Well the school could be seen from the car just down the hill. I was just estimating it was about a mile away from the car.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I figured they were further out than just one mile. How did you get that figure? And wouldn't that many walkers be seen by Michonne or anyone else going out earlier?





pmyers said:


> Well the school could be seen from the car just down the hill. I was just estimating it was about a mile away from the car.


Sounds about right. If anything, closer.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

FYI, the closed captioning of the message they got on the radio is...
"...find sanctuary."
"...determined to survive..."
"...Keep alive."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

justen_m said:


> FYI, the closed captioning of the message they got on the radio is...
> "...find sanctuary."
> "...determined to survive..."
> "...Keep alive."


hmmm...so that could easily just be an automated recording setup after the outbreak but before it really hit the fan.

Of course I fully expect somebody to chime in about what would still be powering it


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

It sure looked like Hershel had two good legs last night. Maybe a very slight limp, but two full legs.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

BradJW said:


> It sure looked like Hershel had two good legs last night. Maybe a very slight limp, but two full legs.


They found him a prosthetic remember?  (I'm sure the actor was thrilled when that little plot contrivance was created - he gets to stop using crutches).


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Favorite line was when the black medical guy comes over and asks if they really want him to go on the run. Daryl lifts a piece of paper to his face and asks, "what's this word?" Bob replies, "(some word I can't pronounce or spell)" Daryl replies "Yup, we need you." Made me lol.


Zanamivir


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kdmorse said:


> Presumably a bloody hand print of the culprit, which he put his hand up against, and realized it was a small hand compared to his.


And not small enough to be a child's; just small enough to be a woman's...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> And not small enough to be a child's; just small enough to be a woman's...


Well, it could have been a large-handed child.

Or a small-handed man.

Or a shape-shifting alien.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

justen_m said:


> FYI, the closed captioning of the message they got on the radio is...
> "...find sanctuary."
> "...determined to survive..."
> "...Keep alive."


came here to post exactly that...

of course, the missing words could be "we need (to find sanctuary)..."

and "we will kill you to (keep alive) our zombie family and friends..."


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, it could have been a large-handed child.
> 
> Or a small-handed man.
> 
> Or a shape-shifting alien.


I don't think it provided any useful information at all.










The only thing the scene says to me is that Rick was investigating the murders. Then when he asked Carol if she did it, he did so with no real evidence that it was her.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

He placed his hand on the smear and saw that it was smaller than his hand. So yes he did get information from his "investigation".


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> He placed his hand on the smear and saw that it was smaller than his hand. So yes he did get information from his "investigation".


So, the information was that he did not do it? I'd say he already had that information.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> I don't think it provided any useful information at all.


I thought the same. Although I did expect that it might inspire him to look for bloody fingerprints. Instead, he just deduced it was Carol from the way she was acting.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

The size of the print made him think about the women. The murder took a certain kind of strength and determination, which Carol has been showing.

I was blindsided. He first complemented her on how much she's been doing and asked her if she would do anything for the group. I thought he was going to tell her that she should be leading the group!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tlc said:


> The size of the print made him think about the women.


Huh? Are you saying he never considered that a woman could have committed the murders until he saw a small bloody handprint?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I found the post. The poster said this
> 
> I listed for anything that sounded like that and I just couldn't make out anything.





Spoiler



It's pulled directly from a radio transmission in the comics. Though in the comics, the Sanctuary referenced is later in the series


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Well the school could be seen from the car just down the hill. I was just estimating it was about a mile away from the car.


So then what's scarier than all those walkers attacking the car, is that they are going to over run the prison real soon.

What is attracting all those walkers gather like that and then to be moving down the road (slowly) towards the prison eventually.

I am surprised they had not been spotted earlier in the rides out. That's a LOT of walkers.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Carl Jr. is still short, but Herschel grew another FOOT! 
So, when did Herschel grow his leg back?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

getreal said:


> Carl Jr. is still short, but Herschel grew another FOOT!  So, when did Herschel grow his leg back?


In the garden scene in S4E01, you could see that he's got a prosthetic leg.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

betts4 said:


> So then what's scarier than all those walkers attacking the car, is that they are going to over run the prison real soon.
> 
> What is attracting all those walkers gather like that and then to be moving down the road (slowly) towards the prison eventually.
> 
> I am surprised they had not been spotted earlier in the rides out. That's a LOT of walkers.


They never rode out to the school because it's 50 miles away. I doubt walkers will huff it 50 miles. They have no idea what's at the prison or even which direction it is. I'd imagine Herschel knew about the school because he was a veterinarian and they had a veterinary department at the school, not because they had scoped out the area.

No way Carol is dragging 140+ lb bodies from a cell to outside the prison. It would be hard enough for her to drag the bodies in a wheelbarrow.

As for FOUR people in a car not seeing thousands of walkers up ahead on the road. Pretty ridiculous. I could maybe buy one person alone in the car trying to adjust the radio but the other 3 only need to listen and not look at the radio. Wouldn't anyone living in fear of walkers daily have a heightened sense of what is around them?

Where is this taking place again? Couldn't they catch rain water in all the barrels lying around the prison? I guess hindsight and all that but if you have become conservative and grown your own food you would probably want to conserve water too and catch rainwater if possible.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> In the garden scene in S4E01, you could see that he's got a prosthetic leg.












*getreal*- you've got to pay more attention!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

fmowry said:


> Couldn't they catch rain water in all the barrels lying around the prison?


A quick back-of-the-envelope calculation suggests that you would need _at least_ one barrel (~1 meter diameter, assuming 100cm rain per year) *per person* just to catch enough rain for drinking water, and that is not even accounting for periods of drought and evaporation losses. I don't think they have nearly enough barrels.

Maybe they could rig tarps around the barrels to catch more water, but maintaining the tarps (and keeping them from blowing away) would be a chore. They'd probably be better off trying to dig a well and/or building a water tower with a large funnel to catch water. Or maybe they could find some well within driving distance and make regular runs to fill barrels.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

john4200 said:


> A quick back-of-the-envelope calculation suggests that you would need _at least_ one barrel (~1 meter diameter, assuming 100cm rain per year) *per person* just to catch enough rain for drinking water, and that is not even accounting for periods of drought and evaporation losses. I don't think they have nearly enough barrels.
> 
> Maybe they could rig tarps around the barrels to catch more water, but maintaining the tarps (and keeping them from blowing away) would be a chore. They'd probably be better off trying to dig a well and/or building a water tower with a large funnel to catch water. Or maybe they could find some well within driving distance and make regular runs to fill barrels.


Seems to be a rural area. I'd imagine many houses have wells. Looks like the prison well is sucking water out of a swamp.

Or they could just go back to the warehouse and grab all the booze from the last episode. Plenty to drink.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I hope they don't fall for that.
> 
> Biggest trap in the post apocalypse scenario. Sure, those who arrive, survive...until dinnertime!!


Could it be the Governor version 2.0?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Of course I fully expect somebody to chime in about what would still be powering it


Probably a solar powered laptop like in the remake of the movie "On the Beach".


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pmyers said:


> somebody last week had posted in spoilers what was said on the radio.


Could the Governator be trying to lure them via radio?



gossamer88 said:


> Thought for sure trigger-happy Carl was the one who killed Karen and David. Or is he and Carol is protecting him?





john4200 said:


> I thought the same. Although I did expect that it might inspire him to look for bloody fingerprints. Instead, he just deduced it was Carol from the way she was acting.


Carol's been acting strangely lately (putting herself at risk, sudden out bursts), and she worked in the general area of the crime scene.

But I like the theory that she might be taking the rap for Carl jr. and his itchy trigger finger.



john4200 said:


> A quick back-of-the-envelope calculation suggests that you would need _at least_ one barrel (~1 meter diameter, assuming 100cm rain per year) *per person* just to catch enough rain for drinking water, and that is not even accounting for periods of drought and evaporation losses. I don't think they have nearly enough barrels.


Eavestroughs capture rain from a much larger surface area and then drain into rain barrels, filling them up quickly in just one rainstorm. That's what we had growing up. In fact, several rain barrels would be overflowing after a storm.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> Eavestroughs capture rain from a much larger surface area and then drain into rain barrels, filling them up quickly in just one rainstorm. That's what we had growing up. In fact, several rain barrels would be overflowing after a storm.


Does the prison even have rain gutters? And if it does, would you drink water that had flowed over the roof into a gutter before going into the barrel?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Does the prison even have rain gutters? And if it does, would you drink water that had flowed over the roof into a gutter before going into the barrel?


They are drinking water from what appears to be a makeshift pump with a hose leading to a muddy stream or pond. I'd prefer roof water INSIDE the compound.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

fmowry said:


> They are drinking water from what appears to be a makeshift pump with a hose leading to a muddy stream or pond. I'd prefer roof water INSIDE the compound.


Yeah, but that makes no sense. Who would be stupid enough to drink stagnant water from a pond next to a bunch of decaying bodies? I just assumed it was bad writing and ignored it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> A quick back-of-the-envelope calculation suggests that you would need _at least_ one barrel (~1 meter diameter, assuming 100cm rain per year) *per person* just to catch enough rain for drinking water, and that is not even accounting for periods of drought and evaporation losses. I don't think they have nearly enough barrels.


I don't think anyone was suggesting that they should depend entirely on rain water for their water supply.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> Does the prison even have rain gutters? And if it does, would you drink water that had flowed over the roof into a gutter before going into the barrel?


If it's that or die, yes, I'd have no problem drinking that roof water.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> Yeah, but that makes no sense. Who would be stupid enough to drink stagnant water from a pond next to a bunch of decaying bodies? I just assumed it was bad writing and ignored it.


Who said it was stagnant water?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

fmowry said:


> No way Carol is dragging 140+ lb bodies from a cell to outside the prison. It would be hard enough for her to drag the bodies in a wheelbarrow.


It may not be easy, but is most certainly is entirely possible for Carol to drag a couple of bodies a few dozen yards.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> Who said it was stagnant water?


It certainly was not a fast flowing stream. It was in a low lying area that had little or no slope to it. Not good for drinking, especially considering the number of decaying bodies in and around it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> If it's that or die, yes, I'd have no problem drinking that roof water.


I'd be glad to let you drink the roof water (or the pond water), while I got my water from a nice well. More good water for me!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I'd be glad to let you drink the roof water (or the pond water), while I got my water from a nice well. More good water for me!


Enjoy!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I said a nice well, not a contaminated well.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> I'd be glad to let you drink the roof water (or the pond water), while I got my water from a nice well. More good water for me!


Where did you get the idea that when I said "If it's that or die" that getting well water would be another option?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> It certainly was not a fast flowing stream. It was in a low lying area that had little or no slope to it. Not good for drinking, especially considering the number of decaying bodies in and around it.


At least you admit that you have no information that says it is stagnant


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think people forget that it isn't easy to leave the prison and just grab whatever you want. Everytime you leave those gates your chance of death skyrockets. You would really have to weigh the benefit vs the risk of what it is you need.

Constantly going someplace else to transport water, would not be a risk I would want to take. That would be a last resort.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> Where did you get the idea that when I said "If it's that or die" that getting well water would be another option?


Where did you get the idea that there was no other option?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> At least you admit that you have no information that says it is stagnant


Of course there is information that it is stagnant. I just explained.

I'm not sure why you are so confused. Let me spell it out for you. It is a very bad idea to drink water from a low lying, flat area that has decaying bodies in it or near it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> I think people forget that it isn't easy to leave the prison and just grab whatever you want.


I don't think people forget that. It is rather obvious, wouldn't you say?

The problem is that the show is inconsistent. Having a supply of clean drinking water is essential. But that has not been discussed or shown, unless you count that ridiculous scene of Carol playing with a hose going to some bad water.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

fmowry said:


> As for FOUR people in a car not seeing thousands of walkers up ahead on the road. Pretty ridiculous. I could maybe buy one person alone in the car trying to adjust the radio but the other 3 only need to listen and not look at the radio. Wouldn't anyone living in fear of walkers daily have a heightened sense of what is around them?
> 
> Where is this taking place again? Couldn't they catch rain water in all the barrels lying around the prison? I guess hindsight and all that but if you have become conservative and grown your own food you would probably want to conserve water too and catch rainwater if possible.


The horde wasn't immediately viewable. The first walkers:










Then they came around the bend:










That is when they saw the horde and stopped:










And it looks like they are catching water. The downspout above the water barrel:


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> Where did you get the idea that there was no other option?


You posed the question about drinking roof water.
My response was that if it were a choice to die or drink roof water, I'd drink the water. You neglected the fact that I said *I would if I have to*, which implies no other options. So where I got the idea that there were no other options was from my response to you where I gave the conditions under which I would drink the roof water. And by the way, your original question did not include other options being available so there's another source for the idea that there were no other options.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> Of course there is information that it is stagnant. I just explained.
> 
> I'm not sure why you are so confused. Let me spell it out for you. It is a very bad idea to drink water from a low lying, flat area that has decaying bodies in it or near it.


You said it's certainly not fast flowing.
FYI not fast flowing does not mean stagnant.

I didn't say or even imply that it was a good idea to drink the water, I simply questioned you calling it stagnant when you have no actual facts to back it up.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

john4200 said:


> IBut that has not been discussed or shown,


You mean like how they have not discussed or shown the water to be stagnant or not?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> *getreal*- you've got to pay more attention!


On the Talking Dead, they said that Scott Wilson's actual leg was buried in the ground for the filming of that scene.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder why Carol would burn the bodies. 

I'm surprised they haven't stockpiled SUVs. You don't need a super fast 0-60 speed. You just need speed, size and elbow room and some type of ram on the front end to bust through zombies.

All the bickering made reading this thread was a chore.


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

john4200 said:


> Driving while not looking at the road is dumb. But it takes a really special kind of stupid to just stop the car and let a bunch of slow moving walkers completely surround the car.
> 
> Are the writers so out of ideas that they cannot come up with any plausible zombie scenarios that do not require people to act like complete morons?
> 
> Then we had that guy coughing up blood right in Hershel's face. Seriously? If the sick guy cannot cover his mouth, he could at least turn his head to the side. And Hershel could have turned his head aside too. And then Hershel thinks the smart thing to do is to wipe his face with the same dirty cloth that is supposed to be blocking pathogens from his nose and mouth?


I agree. When they do **** like this, it's like they don't RESPECT US, the viewers. Makes me angry


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

This episode further underscored how stupid a crossbow is as Daryl's choice of zombie-killing weapon. He can get off one shot and then it's useless in close quarters. And either he has to go back and retrieve his bolts, or he quickly runs out. The only advantage it has over a gun is the lack of noise, but that's about it. I would think a pistol with a couple extra magazines, a katana sword, and a good-sized knife would be the best complement of weapons to carry in their situation.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Except that eventually bullets will be in short supply. Knives and katanas require shorter distance. As long as you have the proper bow for your strength you can draw another arrow quickly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> Except that eventually bullets will be in short supply.


Yes, everything would be in short supply in this type of situation. But I'll bet that finding bullets will be much easier than finding crossbow bolts. And you don't have to go retrieve your bullets from a dead walker's head after shooting it. Unless you have an unlimited supply of bolts or you can always go to the target area and retrieve your bolts, and you're not doing any kind of close quarter fighting, then a crossbow just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> This episode further underscored how stupid a crossbow is as Daryl's choice of zombie-killing weapon. He can get off one shot and then it's useless in close quarters. And either he has to go back and retrieve his bolts, or he quickly runs out. The only advantage it has over a gun is the lack of noise, but that's about it. I would think a pistol with a couple extra magazines, a katana sword, and a good-sized knife would be the best complement of weapons to carry in their situation.


Watching that battle there, the katana was by far the best weapon. No reloading, and the way she wields the thing it's like a part of her.

-smak-


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

This question is unrelated to this episode, but I just remembered something from last season (I think) that I'm really confused about. Remember right after Lori died, Rick was receiving phone calls in the prison. He heard Lori's voice on the line, and also someone else's? Did they ever explain that??? I figured he was hallucinating when he SAW her, but the phone calls seemed to be more than hallucinations...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As far as we know, just hallucinations, which seemed to stop when he got better.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> This episode further underscored how stupid a crossbow is as Daryl's choice of zombie-killing weapon. He can get off one shot and then it's useless in close quarters. And either he has to go back and retrieve his bolts, or he quickly runs out. The only advantage it has over a gun is the lack of noise, but that's about it. I would think a pistol with a couple extra magazines, a katana sword, and a good-sized knife would be the best complement of weapons to carry in their situation.


If he really wanted arrows, he should go with a regular bow, which he could probably fire at more than twice the rate of that crossbow.

But I agree that a sword is the best choice of primary weapon (maybe a spear would be better for someone who is clumsy and untrained with a sword, or perhaps a rifle with a bayonet). I'd go with a sawed off shotgun instead of a "pistol" (especially if I could make my own ammo, which should be feasible if there is a supply of gunpowder). And probably some sort of mace with long (at least 2 inch) spikes instead of a knife.

But it would not be a bad idea when going out as a team (and you should always go with a team) to have one person with a bow (not crossbow) who knows how to use it. Occasionally it comes in handy to quietly shoot at a distance.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder why Carol would burn the bodies.
> 
> I'm surprised they haven't stockpiled SUVs. You don't need a super fast 0-60 speed. You just need speed, size and elbow room and some type of ram on the front end to bust through zombies.
> 
> All the bickering made reading this thread was a chore.


I'm guessing In her mind to decontaminate the bodies so the flu or whatever the bus is would not spread.

But I've been saying the same thing about the vehicles used. Why use a small SUV like the Tuscon? Why not get a bunch of Toyota Land Cruisers, or Range Rovers, etc... Put snow plow blades on them and use them to mow down walkers that are in your path.

Granted your gas mileage won't be as good, but there's plenty of gas to siphon out of abandoned cars.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought we were shown that Daryll makes his own arrows during down times...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Craigbob said:


> Put snow plow blades on them and use them to mow down walkers that are in your path.


The prison is located near Nunez, Georgia. Average snowfall is less than an inch per year. Not likely to find too much snow removal equipment nearby.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The prison is located near Nunez, Georgia. Average snowfall is less than an inch per year. Not likely to find too much snow removal equipment nearby.


Should be enough front-loaders though. Or ******* 4X4s. Just run over them and squash them. If you can squash a skull with a foot....


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

fmowry said:


> Should be enough front-loaders though. Or ******* 4X4s. Just run over them and squash them. If you can squash a skull with a foot....


If they were to implement all of the suggestions that we've made here (a ditch around the prison to trap the walkers, line dumptrucks around the fence as a barrier, squash the walkers, etc.) the show would be pretty boring. They need to keep some of the danger, otherwise the walkers are simply a nuisance and not a threat.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> If they were to implement all of the suggestions that we've made here (a ditch around the prison to trap the walkers, line dumptrucks around the fence as a barrier, squash the walkers, etc.) the show would be pretty boring. They need to keep some of the danger, otherwise the walkers are simply a nuisance and not a threat.


I would totally watch a show dedicated to the mechanics, details and other minutiae involved in creating a walker-proof community.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I can't find it now but somewhere I saw a video about them wanting to make a moat to catch walkers, but it was not possible due to the location.

They found quicksand.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> I would totally watch a show dedicated to the mechanics, details and other minutiae involved in creating a walker-proof community.


Me too. I'd also like to see more coverage of basic necessities of life in a post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> I would totally watch a show dedicated to the mechanics, details and other minutiae involved in creating a walker-proof community.


You might, I'm not sure the other 13 million viewers would.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The prison is located near Nunez, Georgia. Average snowfall is less than an inch per year. Not likely to find too much snow removal equipment nearby.


Exactly. This is the type of idea that I am talking about when I say that people here forget how dangerous this world is. It's not so easy to just go out and find a Toyota Landcruiser or a snow plow.

Do I agree that it would be nice to have, of course.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> This is the type of idea that I am talking about when I say that people here forget how dangerous this world is. It's not so easy to just go out and find a Toyota Landcruiser or a snow plow.


It is indeed a dangerous world when one cannot find a snow plow or a Toyota Landcruiser. What is a post-apocalyptic street clearer to do?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Exactly. This is the type of idea that I am talking about when I say that people here forget how dangerous this world is. It's not so easy to just go out and find a Toyota Landcruiser or a snow plow.


Just living without civilization is _a lot of work_.

We were without power and water for 11 days after hurricane Sandy. (We have a well.) Luckily my work was closed down too, because basic stuff took a good chunk of the daylight hours. Getting wood for the fireplace, getting water to drink and flush the toilet occasionally, going to the first aid squad to shower, surf and charge cell phones, managing our dwindling & thawing food stores, finding gasoline, keeping a 4 year old entertained, finding and preparing food. Challenging enough when surrounded by civilized folks, not walkers.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Exactly. This is the type of idea that I am talking about when I say that people here forget how dangerous this world is. It's not so easy to just go out and find a Toyota Landcruiser or a snow plow.


Any ******* worth their salt could jerry rig a cow catcher to the front of a 4x4. 
That would make a _dandy_ zombie plow.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

tripmac said:


> I can't find it now but somewhere I saw a video about them wanting to make a moat to catch walkers, but it was not possible due to the location.
> 
> They found quicksand.


Quicksand seems like a great solution for the Walkers.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I spent the afternoon watching the first 3 episodes of this season. Writing does seem lazy. I can't stand Rick anymore. .... Hell, Carl is the only one I like anymore. I'd like to open the gates for the walkers. and let 'em in.

I might just quit this show.

No. It is still fun killing zombies.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

john4200 said:


> It is indeed a dangerous world when one cannot find a snow plow or a Toyota Landcruiser. What is a post-apocalyptic street clearer to do?


A few episodes ago they were at an old army camp next to the grocery store with the walkers falling through the roof, there were at least two military Hummers sitting there. They should have grabbed those. To get over the dead walkers you need ground clearance.

As for the water situation, they should find some bottles of bleach to disinfect the water, it doesn't take much bleach (a few drops per gallon) to disinfect it. Or they could boil it, or make a still, or make some contraption to have the UV rays of the sun disinfect it.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

All I know is that so far this season is boring me. I watched the first part of "Talking Dead" and they were so excited and I just kept thinking why?

I am not sure what it is but I am not liking this as much as I used to.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The prison is located near Nunez, Georgia. Average snowfall is less than an inch per year. Not likely to find too much snow removal equipment nearby.


Shouldn't be too hard to find on of THESE in Georgia.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

wedgecon said:


> I watched the first part of "Talking Dead" and they were so excited and I just kept thinking why?


People are always excited when they get paid for doing stuff they'd willingly do for free.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Does Halloween exist in this Universe? I want a Halloween episode with the kids dressing up as zombies and stuff...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> Does Halloween exist in this Universe? I want a Halloween episode with the kids dressing up as zombies and stuff...


Maybe they could get Bill Murray to guest-star...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Any ******* worth their salt could jerry rig a cow catcher to the front of a 4x4.
> That would make a dandy zombie plow.


It surprises me they haven't armored the vehicles. A gas powered welder shouldn't be too hard to find. Steel should be in decent supply.

You don't need fast moving. You need something heavy enough not to be easily tipped over, armor so the windows cannot be smashed. It doesnt even have to be heavy steel armor; expanded metal would be relatively lightweight and still protect from big dumb walkers. Big tires (foam filled if possible) for maneuvering over uneven terrain and resistance to puncture. Slow and steady wins the race.

I was not surprised carol turned out to be the killer, she was very pragmatic, teaching the kids how to kill (and this was told to Rick). She mercy killed a guy last week to protect the group. That could be seen as foreshadowing of mercy killing the two infected to protect the group. She figured they would die and turn anyway. From her perspective, euthanasia, not murder. She has also demonstrated taking matters into her own hands when she felt leadership would not approve.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Have any of these morons watched A-Team!?!?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe they could get Bill Murray to guest-star...


Walkerland doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Do you think they'll ever invite Marilyn Manson back on to Talking Dead?  I hope that teaches the producers a lesson about inviting "stars" onto the show.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris Hardwick made some comments about Manson on his quiz show the following night. Something along the lines of "MM was on Talking Dead last night - at least his body was", and a suggestion that he seemed to have inhaled a bottle of vodka before coming on the show. I don't think MM will be invited to any more of @nerdist's shows any time soon.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BluesFools said:


> Chris Hardwick made some comments about Manson on his quiz show the following night. Something along the lines of "MM was on Talking Dead last night - at least his body was", and a suggestion that he seemed to have inhaled a bottle of vodka before coming on the show. I don't think MM will be invited to any more of @nerdist's shows any time soon.


I kinda wish nobody would get invited on that show anymore. It'd probably be a little more interesting showing an empty set.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Do you think they'll ever invite Marilyn Manson back on to Talking Dead?  I hope that teaches the producers a lesson about inviting "stars" onto the show.


That was the worst ever!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

justen_m said:


> That was the worst ever!


Totally agree. I actually stopped watching after about 10 minutes and deleted it because I couldn't stand MM.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

It is not just the guests but it is also now 60 minutes. 30 minutes was more than enough. Maybe 60 minutes for the season finale would work.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I've actually enjoyed the longer WD eps for the most part, but Marilyn Manson might have been the worst guest ever. He was clearly on something.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh crap! I'm so sorry.  Bad sharky

Thanks, Scandia


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, that was pretty bad!! They've had some enjoyable 'stars' on TD, as well as many I've never heard of - like the two from last night - but Manson was a bit much in the 'WTH did he even say?' department.
> 
> As for this week's ep of WD...


FYI
You may want to do something about your spoilers because your comments are in regards to the episode that aired after the episode being discussed in this thread - this is the 10/27 ep thread.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Chris Jericho is the best celebrity guest they have had


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

SnakeEyes said:


> Chris Jericho is the best celebrity guest they have had


Chris Jericho has never been on The Walking Dead


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Chris Jericho is the best celebrity guest they have had





scandia101 said:


> Chris Jericho has never been on The Walking Dead


I believe SnakeEyes was referring to Talking Dead.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

brianric said:


> I believe SnakeEyes was referring to Talking Dead.


of course he was.
However, this thread is for an episode of The Walking Dead which is an entirely different program. It's not the place to make random comments on other shows.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

For Pete's sake, folks toss off random comments about other shows every day without the forum police spanking their hands. 
It's not a High Offense. 
And it's more _on_ topic that half the other things around here.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cearbhaill said:


> For Pete's sake, folks toss off random comments about other shows every day without the forum police spanking their hands.
> It's not a High Offense.
> And it's more _on_ topic that half the other things around here.


Yes, but when people talk about another show, the say what that other show is to provide some context for the statement or it at least follows right behind a related comment.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Yes, but when people talk about another show, the say what that other show is to provide some context for the statement or it at least follows right behind a related comment.


There were only two posts between his and the one he was referencing. If you can't make the connection there, that's on you.

Oh and it was hardly random. The first 7 posts on this page were discussing the same topic.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> There were only two posts between his and the one he was referencing. If you can't make the connection there, that's on you.
> 
> Oh and it was hardly random. The first 7 posts on this page were discussing the same topic.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

scandia101 said:


>


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> For Pete's sake, folks toss off random comments about other shows every day without the forum police spanking their hands.
> It's not a High Offense.
> And it's more _on_ topic that half the other things around here.


The mods rules last year that The Talking Dead should be discussed in its own thread, not in The Walking Dead thread. At the very least it would be courteous to indicate your are talking about a different show and spoiler the comments, so those of us wanting to discuss the actual show the thread is about can easily skip them.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Zevida said:


> The mods rules last year that The Talking Dead should be discussed in its own thread, not in The Walking Dead thread. At the very least it would be courteous to indicate your are talking about a different show and spoiler the comments, so those of us wanting to discuss the actual show the thread is about can easily skip them.


TWD discussion was dead before the topic changed to TTD.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> TWD discussion was dead before the topic changed to TTD.


So? People who aren't interested in TTD don't know what's been posted when the thread pops to the top of the list until they click in.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> So? People who aren't interested in TTD don't know what's been posted when the thread pops to the top of the list until they click in.


So? No one was complaining about the posts about Bill Murray and Zombieland which has less to do with TWD than TD.

Oh and you just did what you are complaining the TD posters do - bumping the thread with a post that isn't about TWD. Nice job.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> There were only two posts between his and the one he was referencing. If you can't make the connection there, that's on you.
> 
> Oh and it was hardly random. The first 7 posts on this page were discussing the same topic.


Since I don't know the name referenced and Talking Dead wasn't mentioned in his post, I had no idea what he was talking about. So I skipped over it. No big problem, but I'm not an idiot for not getting it......am I?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> So? People who aren't interested in TTD don't know what's been posted when the thread pops to the top of the list until they click in.


I opened this thread thinking there was new discussion of an old episode.

Some evil villain owes me three seconds of my life back.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I've actually enjoyed the longer WD eps for the most part, but *Marilyn Manson might have been the worst guest ever*. He was clearly on something.


Skip two posts that had nothing to do with the discussion...



SnakeEyes said:


> *Chris Jericho is the best celebrity guest *they have had





stellie93 said:


> Since I don't know the name referenced and Talking Dead wasn't mentioned in his post, I had no idea what he was talking about. So I skipped over it. No big problem, but I'm not an idiot for not getting it......am I?


Maybe you have some attention deficit issues or lack reading comprehension skills. I'm seriously not seeing why people are having an issue with this. If you are having a conversation with someone and a third person interrupts you, do you completely forget what was being discussed prior?


----------

